# Canon EOS 300D, wirklich hier an Angebot`?



## ichbinderpicknicker (16. Oktober 2004)

Moin,
habe bei 
http://www.imaging-one.de/Kameras/CanonEOS300D.htm
das Angebot der Kamera gesehen, ganauer gesagt das für knapp 1200 Euros mit dem kompletten Zubehör.
Was haltet Ihr davon? Kaufen oder lieber eine andere, bessere Kamera nehmen, z.B. Nikon oder die 10D von Canon.
Wie gesagt, das Zubehör ist schon nicht schlecht!

Grüße


----------



## Bench_B (28. Oktober 2004)

Also ich bin total begeistert von dem Teil......kenn mich zwar noch nicht so mit Spiegelreflexkameras aus, aber sowas werde ich mir auch irgendwann mal zulegen. (Sobald es die Finanzen zulassen ) 

 Und der Preis mit dem Zubehör geht glaube ich in Ordnung.


----------

